# Spartanburg



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

All,

I am going back to the Performance Center for the third time. We are going to do one dinner down near the river in Greenville, but we have been there a few times now.

Has anyone ventured to downtown Spartanville? Anything worth seeing there? Any recommendations for a restaurant for Sunday night?

Thanks!


----------



## watever (Oct 10, 2006)

DDGator said:


> All,
> 
> I am going back to the Performance Center for the third time. We are going to do one dinner down near the river in Greenville, but we have been there a few times now.
> 
> ...


I would email Jonathan Stribble at the PC. He was helpful in my planning my itinerary down there. Just send to [email protected]
Attn him. Good luck.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Do not go to the city of Spartanburg. There is nothing there except alot of crime. Greenville downtown is the show place of the upstste. While the performance center is in Spartanburg county (the countys here are very large) the city is nasty. N4S


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Spend Sunday in Asheville. Interesting town, especially Biltmore Village, and lots of good places to eat.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey guys, we didn't have a day -- just an evening. We did go to Spartanburg. There was not much to see there, but it wasn't horrible. We had dinner at a cute little place called the "Back Porch" not far from downtown. I wouldn't see the need to go back to Spartanburg again, but it was fine. Obviously Greenville is much nicer, but I knew that would be the case!


----------

